# How do you "de-skunk" a chicken?



## Ezio (May 29, 2013)

My chickens will take any small furry mammel that gets into their pen. That includes skunks. 

This happened about three days ago and the smell is just now starting to disappear. Has anyone else had this happen to them?


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

This happens to my dogs all the time and I give a frequent dusting of Arm & Hammer Baking Soda. This seems to work as good as anything.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

lol No clue. But that stinks! lol


----------

